

IntelliJ IDEA 14.1 - idoco
http://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2015/03/intellij-idea-14-1-is-here/

======
duiker101
I'll go against the flow of people not happy about IntelliJ. My experience
with it started with Android Studio which I found WAY better than eclipse. I
like the UI better, I find it faster, easier and more configurable. Since then
I started using IntelliJ products for everything, there are flavour for any
environment you need, from Python to ruby or whatever. I can keep my settings
in any context and there are tool for many frameworks and integrations like
django or App Engine.

I don't find it particularly slow. It's not blazing fast, but I would say it's
in the norm.

For the price I think it's a great asset to have.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I totally agree. I have purchased licenses for IntelliJ, RubyMine, and PyCharm
for years.

That said, 90% of the time I spend using Jetbrains projects is now simply
using IntelliJ to edit Clojure and Clojurescript files. I run repls
externally, and setup shortcuts for use with :reload or :reload-all. As a
Clojure editor I like the fast code navigation, autocomplete, and visual
warnings of syntax errors.

~~~
konradb
Do you use Cursive? Last time I tried it I found some weird bugs in the text
editing which caused problems for me. I very much wanted it to work though, I
need to try it again.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I install and use Cursive, occasionally, but I am waiting for it to ship as a
product. Then I will probably buy it. The author has sent me a few emails, and
seems dedicated to the project.

------
nothrabannosir
I'm using IntelliJ on Windows for Scala dev, and boy is it slow. I have to
manually set the process priority to "Below Normal" every time, or it will
soak up all system resources and music playback becomes jittery. Clicking
right on anything is a four-second pause mistake.

It's free, so I shouldn't be complaining. Thanks for the product! Really, it's
better than vim (especially with the intellij vim-mode plugin). I appreciate
it.

But I'd feel a bit sour had I paid money for this. Especially after having
seen Visual Studio. Wow, what a difference.

EDIT: laptop specs fwiw: Lenovo G505s, AMD A10, 8GB RAM, normal HDD.

EDIT2: Comparing the UI to other java apps is disingenuous. I'm no UI expert,
but this looks fine. It won't win any awards, but it's not your average pile
of swig.

~~~
sz4kerto
It depends on the language you're using (working with Scala is usually slow).
Also, make sure that IntelliJ caches are on an SSD. VS is very quick, but for
example parsing C# is very easy compared to Scala (partly because C# was
designed for that from day zero). Maven also slows down things a bit (IntelliJ
can search in classes that are not even referenced by the project.)

~~~
amyjess
I gave up on IntelliJ and went back to NetBeans because of the bass-ackwards
way IntelliJ handles Maven projects. There's no need for both IntelliJ's
project file and the POM to track dependencies. In fact, there's no need for
IntelliJ to maintain its own project file at all outside the POM.

~~~
sz4kerto
Well, you might need both. The POM only contains information on how to build
the project, while the IntelliJ project file also contains extra information
that might be personalized, things like tab size, JDK version, and millions of
other things. My policy is to only put the POM into VCS, and keep the .idea
stuff only on the local box.

~~~
amyjess
NetBeans just has the nbactions.xml file, which defines a small number of
things like the main class and some context menu actions (this is very useful
for OSGi projects, where you often have to switch between different build/run
profiles). It's pretty lightweight, and it leaves everything else to the POM.

Oh, and on that note, that wasn't the only reason I left IntelliJ. I also
disliked how it handled having multiple projects open. If you don't want
everything in separate windows, IntelliJ makes you create a dummy project and
import everything as modules. NetBeans just does what I want automatically.

------
korayal
Finally some high-dpi support after a lot of (
[https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-114944](https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-114944)
,
[https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-124304](https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-124304)
,
[https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-117729](https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-117729)
) complaints for about a year and a half.

------
muraiki
I'd love to use IntelliJ, but no matter what obscure hacks I try, I simply
cannot get it to render fonts properly under Ubuntu 14.10. This makes me sad,
because it seems awesome for Scala.

~~~
kasabali
I have very good news for you.

1\. Download this patched jdk from
[https://code.google.com/p/tuxjdk/](https://code.google.com/p/tuxjdk/)

2\. Extract it somewhere

3\. Make it your JAVA_HOME before launching IntelliJ.

4\. Profit!

------
_ZeD_
I always fail to understood why these products are so ugly to see...

~~~
gecko
I disagree they're straight-up _ugly_ , but they're certainly _cluttered_ ,
and I think there's a very simple reason for that:

IntelliJ (or VisualStudio, or Xcode, or anything in this class) is an expert
tool. Expert tools can be insanely complex to use, and can have very steep
learning curves, because the people who use them are willing and able to
invest the time. In exchange, the tools assume that most users are going to
want to customize the living daylights out of their tooling.

This means that really good IDEs like IntelliJ, Visual Studio, etc., can
optimize for two separate extremes. On the one hand, it almost _doesn 't
matter_ how cluttered they are, because experts are going to customize them to
look exactly how they want anyway. On the _other_ hand, they pack _so much
functionality_ that they face a very real problem of people not even knowing
what's there in the first place. (E.g., did you know you can debug any
browser's JavaScript directly from IntelliJ? I sure didn't until surprisingly
recently, but apparently that's been there for quite some time.) So there's
also a mode that displays _all the things that the IDE can possibly do_ , and
you're completely correct that that mode looks borderline unusable.

Honestly, as long as the clutter is done sanely, I'm okay with it. I
frequently toggle between just-the-code and all-the-things when I'm in
IntelliJ, and the recent No Distraction mode makes doing that a lot simpler.
If I know a keyboard shortcut, awesome. If I don't, I have the shortcuts for
all the panes hardwired, so at least I can quickly browse the 25 buttons that
show up, immediately discard the 15 I recognize, and quickly find which of the
remaining 10 actually does what I want. I'm not going to argue this is the
_most_ elegant or _most_ efficient, but I'm not convinced it's a horrible
trade-off, either.

~~~
mariusmg
I disagree about having to look cluttered. Here's how my Visual Studio usually
looks like [http://i.imgur.com/imqiWGT.png](http://i.imgur.com/imqiWGT.png)

~~~
z5h
And for the record, here's my IntelliJ Ultimate Edition.
[http://imgur.com/r78ATGQ](http://imgur.com/r78ATGQ)

